# Error applying patches when building LibreOffice



## cvnmjs (Jun 20, 2014)

Greetings,
    I attempted to build  editors/libreoffice on FreeBSD 10, amd64 architecture. The build fails at the patching stage withe the following:


```
===>  Patching for libreoffice-4.2.4_1
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/files/extra-icu53.diff:-p1
cat: /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/files/extra-icu53.diff:-p1: No such file or directory
  I can't seem to find a patch in there anywhere.
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice

===>>> make build failed for editors/libreoffice
===>>> Aborting update
```

The patch files seem to be present on the system when I check. 

Please, any advice on how to fix the above error?  Thank you!


----------



## talsamon (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe the patch-files are damaged. Delete the port and fetch it new.
What shows `ls -al /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice files/`?


----------



## cvnmjs (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello,
 Thank you for responding.

 Here is the output requested:


```
[root@verian ~]#  ls -al /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/files/
total 264
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  cabhan    1536 Jun 19 02:04 .
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  cabhan     512 Jun 20 15:15 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      341 Mar  8  2013 disable-cppunittester
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     2023 Jun 11 14:45 extra-fix-ldl
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    13306 Jun 11 14:45 extra-icu53-crash.diff
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   156453 Jun 11 14:45 extra-icu53.diff
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     3070 Jun 11 14:45 extra-libc++
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     3768 Jun 14 05:52 extra-libc++.i386
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      410 Jun 11 14:45 patch-Makefile.in
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     3333 Jun 14 05:52 patch-bin__distro-install-desktop-integration
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      385 Jun 11 14:45 patch-bridges__Module_bridges.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      380 May  6 23:52 patch-bridges__source__cpp_uno__gcc3_linux_intel__except.cxx
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      404 May  6 23:52 patch-bridges__source__cpp_uno__gcc3_linux_x86-64__except.cxx
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      611 Jun 12 11:02 patch-configure.ac
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      406 Feb 25 19:09 patch-connectivity__source__inc__dbase__dindexnode.hxx
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      389 Apr 16  2013 patch-editeng__Module_editeng.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      647 Feb 25 19:09 patch-i18npool__CustomTarget_breakiterator.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      315 Feb 25 19:09 patch-sd__Module_sd.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      318 Mar  8  2013 patch-shell__Module_shell.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      335 May  7 20:16 patch-solenv__gbuild__UnpackedTarball.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      323 Feb 25 19:09 patch-solenv__gbuild__platform__unxgcc.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      552 Apr 16  2013 patch-svtools__source__control__ctrlbox.cxx
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      482 Feb 25 19:09 patch-sw__Module_sw.mk
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     2953 Jun 17 00:12 patch-sysui__desktop__share__create_tree.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      613 Jan 22 17:40 patch-vcl__unx__gtk__gdi__salnativewidgets-gtk.cxx
```

Looking back at the first post, the patch file mentioned has an extra *1:* tacked on to the end? Is that significant? 

  Regards,

Edit: I will retrieve a new copy of the port now.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 20, 2014)

The only difference on my system is the group for the folder files/ it's on my system root wheel. Maybe it's a different enviroment.

(-p1 is a parameter for `patch` - strips the first pattern in the path).


----------



## cvnmjs (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello,

Deleting the port and fetching it anew has got me further along than before. Now I see errors like viewtopic.php?p=261815#p261815

```
checking for doxygen... /usr/local/bin/doxygen
configure: error: found doxygen is too old; need at least version 1.8.4 or specify --without-doxygen
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to office@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.2.4.2/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice

===>>> make build failed for editors/libreoffice
===>>> Aborting update
```

I will read through that thread and see if disabling doxygen helps.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 21, 2014)

The doxygen error shouldn't appear anymore. On the same day there was a fix. Please, update your system.


----------



## cvnmjs (Jul 13, 2014)

*Doxygen 1.8.3 & LibreOffice*

Hi,
Had some real-life stuff going on.  I will try this. Thanks.

Cheers.


----------

